# Please help! Menopur mixing by fertility clinic!!



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Dear All,

I am starting menopur injections tonight (Sunday) and received the medication from my clinic on Thursday. The nurse pre-mixed it at the clinic and told me to go home and store it in the fridge, and then my first injection would be Sunday, ultrasound in one week.

However, I researched how to store menopur because I thought my fridge was too cold; now I am reading it SHOULDN'T be pre-mixed! Why on earth would the nurse pre-mix it, especially when my first use would be 4 days from the date of mixing!? 

Has anyone experience with Menopur who can advise if this sounds right? Did you mix your own or did your clinic mix it? Did you keep it refrigerated?

Thanks in advance, I am really looking forward to your answers.


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi
Not an expert but timeline should be fine
Depending on dose 4 days well within the normal range of use for menopur 
I understood it just can't be premixed and stored for long periods
(eg if have left over from one cycle then will not last until next)
Els


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I've not heard of it being premixed before  

Try finding other people at your clinic and asking them if they did the same xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would ask the pharmacist on here or ring a local pharmacist- there will be a 24 hr one somewhere, but I was told not to store it after a dose for the following day , drugs have differently stability levels. It seemed off to me as a nurse. If you have paid for it and she had done something wrong i would expect to pay for replacements


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi... when I used menopur, I mixed it myself, but we don't use it all at once, so it stays stored in the fridge after it's mixed anyway, and until it's been used up. I think it can not be premixed and refrigerated for long periods of time like over a month.

From what I know, I wouldn't worry about it. But it is always a better idea to verify with a pharmacist. 

Good luck on your tx!
Feather


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

My experience was the same as FeatherGentle's.  Good luck x


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Hi honey did you use the pre mixed one


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

My clinic premixed one vial for me and advised me that if I wanted to I could premix a few bottles to save having to do them every day (I'm on a high dose so get through them quickly). 
She also told me that once mixed it doesn't need to be refrigerated and it will last for up to 28 days.

I've just Googed to check as I had a panic when I read your thread, but it's here to...

http://www.ferring.se/patient/file/PDF/Ny-patientinstruktion-2011-10-26_en.pdf

It's a slow to load link so bare with it . It's number 4 on the 'mixing' bit on the right.

Hope that eases your concern.

Playdoh. x

/links


----------

